# Dealing with poor vision while shooting



## berudd (Jan 22, 2016)

Been shooting long guns since I was a kid but new to pistols. My issues is that, at 47, I need reading glasses to see anything from about an arms length away and closer. Was shooting last night and the white dots in the sights are just a fuzzy blur to me. With reading glasses my distance vision is blurry but sufficient to allow me to see the target. Don't really want to wear reading glasses to shoot and if I ever decide to carry a pistol that really not an option. I wear contacts to correct my normal vision and I've tried a few different flavors that are supposed to function like bifocals and really dislike them. They seem to reduce my distance vision which make reading street signs problematic and really is a pain when hunting, fishing, shooting shotguns, etc.

So, any other advice? I suspect the answer will be that I'll have to choose one of the option above that I don't like but I am hopeful someone will have something else to suggest.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

berudd said:


> Been shooting long guns since I was a kid but new to pistols. My issues is that, at 47, I need reading glasses to see anything from about an arms length away and closer. Was shooting last night and the white dots in the sights are just a fuzzy blur to me. With reading glasses my distance vision is blurry but sufficient to allow me to see the target. Don't really want to wear reading glasses to shoot and if I ever decide to carry a pistol that really not an option. I wear contacts to correct my normal vision and I've tried a few different flavors that are supposed to function like bifocals and really dislike them. They seem to reduce my distance vision which make reading street signs problematic and really is a pain when hunting, fishing, shooting shotguns, etc.
> 
> So, any other advice? I suspect the answer will be that I'll have to choose one of the option above that I don't like but I am hopeful someone will have something else to suggest.


have you been checked for cataracts yet? I'm slightly older than you (65) but just had both eyes done about 3 months ago. What a difference. I was getting so I could hardly see anything, and night driving was a real problem. Had the implants done and my vision at distance is just like when I was 18. That's likely not your problem but I had the cataracts for probably 8-10 years before the doc said it was time to get them done. Otherwise, get good distance vision glasses and learn to point the barrel in the general line of the target. Seeing the front blade doesn't get any easier the older you get, whether you get correction or not.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

One thought might be to speak with your eye doc and see if there's either a variable focus lens for glasses: you look straight ahead for distance, down a little for close (you look down with your eyes, not your glasses) and look further down to read. You could tilt your head up to have the sights in focus with your aiming eye. (your 'off' eye would be in near mode too.)
For just target, you might get a pair of glasses with the off eye set for distance and your aiming eye set for close to see the sights. This would just be for range use, most likely.
If you have good insurance (or just won the lottery) could consider a lens replacement in your eye that would improve your vision and focuses for near and far.

Just some thoughts


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

About glasses (rather than contact lenses):
1. Any oculist or optometrist can add a magnifying "spot" to the master-eye lens of no-correction glasses. It will make your pistol's front sight sharp and clear in just that one area of the one lens. Usually, that "spot" goes in the upper left corner of a right-eye lens. (The rest of both lenses would be flat glass, with no correction.)
2. Or, you could have bifocal, no-correction glasses made, with only a narrow band of correction at the top of one lens - or of both lenses, if you prefer.

Make sure that your oculist or optometrist can accept that you will be showing up with your (empty) pistol, and then let him figure out your needed correction as you focus on your front sight while in shooting position.

Like *RK3369*, I've recently had my cataract-clouded lenses removed, replaced with plastic infinity-focus implants. I need reading glasses, but my front sight is clear and in focus.
With Medicare and supplementary insurance, the out-of-pocket cost was less than $100.00! Under Obamacare, the cost should be about the same as what I paid.

You need only to have your pistol's front sight in focus. Both rear sight and target should be out-of-focus. (You can't focus on all three at the same time. Don't try.)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Make sure that your oculist or optometrist can accept that you will be showing up with your (empty) pistol,


<SNIP> I thought your oculist was Rasputin?


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Been there, done that, and living it right now. Long time hunter myself with long guns, 57 years old, and just got my first Semi Automatic and have the exact same issue. I can see clearly at distances but need glasses for reading and anything within 4 feet. 

There are two solutions to your problem. 1 is a sure bet and is the least expensive of the two options. Allow me to expand. 

1. I have another expensive hobby, golf. Last time I was at the eye doctor I told him in addition to my progressive glasses I wanted a prescription sun glasses for distances of 5 feet or more for golf and driving. I cannot read with them, but I can aim a gun with clear vision. To make it even easier is get rid of the factory white dot sight and get one of the Night Sites which is nothing more than a Plastic tube of Florescent Green or Red. That is the most expensive option and results are varible depending on how bad your eyes are.

2. Second method is less expensive and extremely effective. Get a Laser Sight. Lots of them out there to choose from. Some attach to the rail on the bottom of the gun. Some of those even come with a Tactical light, a blinding LED Light along with a Laser. Others fit in place of the Rear Sight to the side. I used one today and was amazed. Even at 15 yards with a 4 inch barrel I was grouping shots around the Bulls Eye the size of a golf ball. It will really help you on Trigger Technique holding steady on target while pressing the Trigger. You will not need glasses if you can see at distances. Works with or without glasses guaranteed. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## berudd (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. No cataracts here. I get yearly check ups and I'm good. I really will avoid glasses at all costs. I started wearing them when I was 10 and just don't want to anymore. If that's the only option I'll probably just live with it. The contacts I had in last night are well beyond the date for when I should have taken them out so that may be a factor. I'll try again with a fresh pair.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> <SNIP> I thought your oculist was Rasputin?


 :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

No, but we're still waiting for Houdini to answer our questions.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

At 65 I'm living the dream...

A few solutions: Get away from 3 dot sites, at least change their color. I find the 3 dot setup on many guns to be a joke because they're just too damn small and I think should never have been installed to begin with. Just changing color of your existing front site helps a lot too. Try model airplane paint for experimenting then you can buy real site paint (much more durable) as the final solution. Those sites with the fibre optic 'light pipe' pices work pretty good but are useless in dim or no light. They can be fragile too.

_XS Sites_ use different shapes which makes them much easier to pick up even if they're fuzzy. At least visit their website. They have some really good ideas.

Laser helps for indoors and I think that's what they're really meant for. Most are useless in daylight. Some of the greens ($$) do just ok in daylight.

IMHO, scope is the best answer.

Having said that, I keep my eyes on the target, then let the front site come into the picture next as best it will, the rears; same thing. Not good enough for target, but good enough for social work.

Last hope: Shotgun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

XS Sight Systems, Inc. - Products - Handgun Sights


----------



## berudd (Jan 22, 2016)

I like the idea of changing the color of the front site. I'll shot it more as it is now and see how it goes and if I'm not happy with the results I'll give that a try.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Here is what I used when wearing contacts. Worked ok for computer screens so should work for gun sighting as well. 

Get two different contact prescriptions. I'd guess far vision prescription for the dominant (my right) eye. and reading vision prescription for off dominate (my left) eye.

It takes a little while to adjust, if you can make it through three weeks it should work for you. The brain is an amazing thing!


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

My 65 year old eyes needed a better sight setup then Glock offered. Since i am more defense than completive shooter I really like the XS Big Dots in either Low Light or Daylight







Last weekend at 10 yards G17 early afternoon


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

berudd said:


> Been shooting long guns since I was a kid but new to pistols. My issues is that, at 47, I need reading glasses to see anything from about an arms length away and closer. Was shooting last night and the white dots in the sights are just a fuzzy blur to me. With reading glasses my distance vision is blurry but sufficient to allow me to see the target. Don't really want to wear reading glasses to shoot and if I ever decide to carry a pistol that really not an option. I wear contacts to correct my normal vision and I've tried a few different flavors that are supposed to function like bifocals and really dislike them. They seem to reduce my distance vision which make reading street signs problematic and really is a pain when hunting, fishing, shooting shotguns, etc.
> 
> So, any other advice? I suspect the answer will be that I'll have to choose one of the option above that I don't like but I am hopeful someone will have something else to suggest.


get an eye exam and then ask the doctor for a prescription for shooting glasses


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> About glasses (rather than contact lenses):
> 1. Any oculist or optometrist can add a magnifying "spot" to the master-eye lens of no-correction glasses. It will make your pistol's front sight sharp and clear in just that one area of the one lens. Usually, that "spot" goes in the upper left corner of a right-eye lens. (The rest of both lenses would be flat glass, with no correction.)
> 2. Or, you could have bifocal, no-correction glasses made, with only a narrow band of correction at the top of one lens - or of both lenses, if you prefer.
> 
> ...


steve

for once you are off(so rare for you)--Under Obama-doesn't care-- the surgery will cost a fortune for deductibles and copays if it is even covered+ they make your primary care md give you approval and physical exam(more $$ gone) and if you need glasses --adios to more $$


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> ...Under Obama-doesn't care-- the surgery will cost a fortune for deductibles and copays if it is even covered+ they make your primary care md give you approval and physical exam(more $$ gone) and if you need glasses --adios to more $$


One of the things that Medicare required was for me to certify that I couldn't do "ordinary tasks" with my unmodified eyes. I was indeed having trouble reading, and seeing road signs, and I was decidedly having trouble seeing at night. But that was merely a matter of filling out a form myself.
Of course, the surgery came shortly after I'd had my regular annual eye examination, and I was indeed referred to the lens-replacement clinic by my optometrist. But the optometric eye examination was an ordinary, annual, insured-for expense. (Even after surgery, these will continue.)

Don't people have regular eye exams, just like the semi-annual visit to the dentist? Aren't these covered by Obamacare insurance?
Won't Obamacare pay for _necessary_ surgery, without bankrupting the patient with huge deductibles and co-pays?
And, if the answers to the above questions are "No," then what's the point of Obamacare in the first place?

Yeah... I know... Stupid question, right?


----------



## berudd (Jan 22, 2016)

boatdoc173 said:


> get an eye exam and then ask the doctor for a prescription for shooting glasses


Thanks but I've been wearing glasses or contacts since I was about 10 years old and get an exam every year. I wear corrective lenses every moment I am awake so just getting a pair of glasses for shooting won't really help. I'll due for an exam so I'll talk it over with the Doc. Maybe I'll give the multi-focus contacts another try.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the same issue. So far, red dot sights have been working really good for me. I have a nice Aimpoint Pro on my AR-15 and a relatively cheap Tru Glo that I swap pistol to pistol (as long as it has a picatinny rail).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> <SNIP> I thought your oculist was Rasputin?


I thought it was a Russian?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berudd said:


> Been shooting long guns since I was a kid but new to pistols. My issues is that, at 47, I need reading glasses to see anything from about an arms length away and closer. Was shooting last night and the white dots in the sights are just a fuzzy blur to me. With reading glasses my distance vision is blurry but sufficient to allow me to see the target. Don't really want to wear reading glasses to shoot and if I ever decide to carry a pistol that really not an option. I wear contacts to correct my normal vision and I've tried a few different flavors that are supposed to function like bifocals and really dislike them. They seem to reduce my distance vision which make reading street signs problematic and really is a pain when hunting, fishing, shooting shotguns, etc.
> 
> So, any other advice? I suspect the answer will be that I'll have to choose one of the option above that I don't like but I am hopeful someone will have something else to suggest.


I have the same issue as you, I'm 53, but just focus on the front sight mainly. I can see the rear, just not as clear as the front...rear sights on the rifle? It's a blur.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the justifiable reason and the aftermath of that decision for drawing your weapon will be a bigger concern.
If we're talking about handgun defense other then target shooting. Just point and shoot, defense situations are up close, um usually. 
Or you better have a good story. Lol.


----------

